# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Biologji-Ngjyra e Syve

## Djal_Lacjan

Nje njeri mund te kete sy me ngjyra te ndryshme, pershembull njeri sy mund te jete jeshil ndersa tjetri blu. Si e arsyeton shkenca kete? 

FLM, 
Djal_Lacjan

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

Tani, eshte ndonjeri ne hall apo ja fute keshtu kot ti, pa te dale ku te dale.  

Eshte e mundur.  Crregullimi ka baze gjenetike dhe njihet ndryshe si "Waardenburg Syndrome" (nuk ja di perkthimin ne shqip).

----------


## Djal_Lacjan

> Tani, eshte ndonjeri ne hall apo ja fute keshtu kot ti, pa te dale ku te dale.  
> 
> Eshte e mundur.  Crregullimi ka baze gjenetike dhe njihet ndryshe si "Waardenburg Syndrome" (nuk ja di perkthimin ne shqip).


lol, ma merr mendja se vecse ndonjeri ka sy me ngjyra t'ndryshme nuk esht e then te jet n'hall. po kjo s'ishte arsyja pse pyta. mu desht pergjigje per disa detyra. kaq.

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

> Nje njeri mund te kete sy me ngjyra te ndryshme, pershembull njeri sy mund te jete jeshil ndersa tjetri blu. Si e arsyeton shkenca kete? 
> 
> FLM, 
> Djal_Lacjan


*
Eshte e vertet kjo qe thua ti.Dhe mua me ka ndodhur te shof te till person qe njeri sy ndryshon me ngjyren e syrit tjeter..

Sa per ta shpjeguar nuk di..Ndoshta eshte gjithmon e lidhur me genien e njeriut..*

----------


## KiKiRiKu

un e dija qe ndodh vetem te macet te ashtu quajtura "Macet Turke"
po tani qe me kujtohet mbaj mend qe kam pas njoft dike para nja 10-12 vjetesh qe kishte sy me ngjyre te ndryshme nga tjetri po atehere ishim te vegjel e degjonim legjenda per ate, thonin qe kish vene sy qeni ngaqe kishte humbur syrin e vet  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## delisa

Sindroma e mesiperme quhet _ Heterochromia_  qe cilesohet si nje difference ne ngjyrim ( iriseve ne pergjithesi por gjithashtu dhe te flokeve apo lekures)

Ne rastin e syve kemi te bejme me Heterochromia iridis, si pasoje e te ciles njeri iris eshte nje ngjyre ndryshe nga irisi tjeter( heterokromi komplete) , ose mund te kemi te bejme me nje ndryshim ngjyre parcial e njerit iris ( heterokromi sektorale). Heterokromia mund te jete e trasheguar gjenetikisht ose si pasoje e nje semundjeje apo demtimi fizik.

Ngjyra e syve specifikohet nga perqendrimi dhe perhapja e pigmentit te melanines ne inde.Leto cilesi karakterizojne Heterokromine. Heterokromia eshte e perhapur dhe te njerezit ama eshte akoma me e perahapur te kafshet: macet (Japanese Bobtails; Turkish Angora ose Macet Turke), qente  ( Huskiet Siberiane qe jane te njohur per ngjyren e tyre tipike blu te syve Pastoret Australiane dhe Border Collies), gjjithastu dhe te kuajt.

Heterokromia parciale eshet me e rralle se heterokromia komplete dhe rrjedhon si pasoje e sindromave te trasheguara gjenetikisht si psh : Semundja e Hirschprungut ose Sindroma e Waardenburgut.
Te njerezit primarisht eshte e shkaktuar nga sindroma te trasheguara, ose me sakt eshte nje efekt dytesor i ketyre sindromave.

Nder te ndikuarit nga Heterokromia jane disa aktore si psh : Joe Pesci, Jane Seymor, David Bowie, Milena Kunis ( That 70's Show)  etj

1. Heterokromi Parciale - Kate Bosworth
2. Heteokromi Komplete.- Milena Kunis

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

> lol, ma merr mendja se vecse ndonjeri ka sy me ngjyra t'ndryshme nuk esht e then te jet n'hall. po kjo s'ishte arsyja pse pyta. mu desht pergjigje per disa detyra. kaq.


Shyqyr zotit ti qenke si bucko. Ne fakt, une di qe problemi ne fjale jo rralle  shoqerohet me efekte te tjera si mosdegjimi, prandaj dhe pyeta.

----------


## Borix

Sindroma Waardenburg nuk eshte emri i ketij fenomeni, por mund te jete nje nga shkaqet e karakterizimit te ngjyres se irisit ne nje nga syte. Emri mjekesor i semundjes eshte "Heterochromia Iridum" (pra, "Iris me ngjyre te ndryshme"). Kjo semundje shkaktohet nga crregullime gjenetike ne karakteristikat poligjenike qe ka syri ne gjenomim njerezor. Ky crregullim gjenetik sjell nje disbalance ne nivelet e melanines (pigmenti i ngjyres se lekures plus percaktues themelor i ngjyres se irisit). Megjitheate heterochromia iris mund te shkaktohet edhe nga trauma post-natale (zakonisht gjate gjashtemujorit te pare te jetes se bebes).

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

Nice fare...une keto femra me sy te tille i kom pike te dobet...na e bote qefin :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Borix

> Kjo *semundje* shkaktohet nga...


Me falni per fjalen "semundje". Nuk eshte aspak semundje, por thjesht nje crregullim. Une personalisht kam takuar nje vajze me ngjyre irisi te ndryshme dhe i pelqej shume  :shkelje syri:  Nuk ka asnje problem ne shikim, eshte thjesht pigmenti i ndryshem. E vecanta, thone, eshte me e bukura...

----------


## EXODUS

interesante kjo...
pale ti kene e syte e këmbyer kto lloj speciesh?!

----------


## PINK

> Me falni per fjalen "semundje". Nuk eshte aspak semundje, por thjesht nje crregullim. Une personalisht kam takuar nje vajze me ngjyre irisi te ndryshme dhe i pelqej shume  Nuk ka asnje problem ne shikim, eshte thjesht pigmenti i ndryshem. E vecanta, thone, eshte me e bukura...



Cfare mund ti pelqesh nje syri te bardhe/gri dhe nje atij tjetrit te zi ? Yack scary. Sidomos naten . :sarkastik:  

Nejse shije shije bota sot ....  :djall sarkastik:

----------


## Tironsja

Nji pyetje tjeter
Si shpjegohet kur te dy prinderit i kane syt kafe dhe jane brune,dhe femija lind pothuajse bjond me sy blu????
Femija po ben 1 vjec e gjysen dhe asgje nuk ka ndryshuar nga ngjyra e syve.

----------


## Tepelenas_nr_1

> Nji pyetje tjeter
> Si shpjegohet kur te dy prinderit i kane syt kafe dhe jane brune,dhe femija lind pothuajse bjond me sy blu????
> Femija po ben 1 vjec e gjysen dhe asgje nuk ka ndryshuar nga ngjyra e syve.


*hahaah 
1 Mund te mos jet femija e tyre 
2 Mundet mamaja te ket ber gabimisht ..pa dashje ndonje derck dhe doli femija ashtu 
3 Si dihet ndoshta do akoma me shume kohe qe te nderrohet ngjyra e syve dhe e flokve..durim..ose le te ven te bejen test dna te shohin i kujt eshte femija*

----------


## Tironsja

ja fute kot tepelanas  :buzeqeshje: 
nuk egzistojn ato dy te parat ta garantoj.Shif me jep ndonje shpjegim tjeter  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Visage

> Nji pyetje tjeter
> Si shpjegohet kur te dy prinderit i kane syt kafe dhe jane brune,dhe femija lind pothuajse bjond me sy blu????
> Femija po ben 1 vjec e gjysen dhe asgje nuk ka ndryshuar nga ngjyra e syve.


Tironsja,

tiparet e nje femije nuk eshte e thene te vijne vec nga prinderit por mund te vijne nga gjysheri dhe stergjysherit.  Dihet qe tiparet jane te determinuara gjenetikisht, dhe ka disa gene te cilat nuk jane dominante, dmth nuk shfaqen ne brezin e pare, po mund te shfaqen ne te dyting ose me vone.  

Psh ne rastin e syve, alelet dominante jane ato te ngjyres kafe, por nese njeri nga prinderit (babai psh) ka patur prindin e vet (gjyshi/gjyshja e femijes) me sy blue, atehere ky alel eshte prap pjese e informacionit gjenetik te babai, i cili e kalon tek femija.  Dhe keshtu edhe me mamane.

Dmth me pak fjale, eshte e mundur qe femija te dale me ato tipare edhe nese prinderit kane tipare te tjera.   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## delisa

Pak a shume Visage e ka shprehur "sekretin" pas syve blu te nje femije me prinderit sykaf. Zakonisht femijet i marrin tiparet e tyre sipas kodit gjenetik te bashkuar te dy prinderve, secili perj tyre duke leshuar nje gamet haploid ( me gjysem kodi). Nena me ane te vezes dhe babai me ane te spermatozoidit qe do te fertilizoi vezen.

Genet qe percaktojne ngjyren e syve ne rastin e mesiperm jane geni i pergjegjshem per ngjyren kafe i cili eshte dominant. Le ta percaktojme kete gen me shkronjen K ( Kafe) , nderkohe qe geni i pergjegjshem per ngjyren blu eshte recesiv dhe do ta percaktojme me ngjyren b (blu)

Ne rastin e prinderve gjenotipi i tyre eshte heterozigot, dmth kane te dy genet dhe genin per ngjyren kafe dhe ate per ngjyren blu, por per shkak se ngjyra kafe eshte dominante mbi ngjyren blu , fenotipi qe i perket keti genotipi dmth karakteristika qe perfaqeson eshte qe prinderit do jene me sy kaf.

Dmth Prinderit jane   Kb  x Kb
nga kjo lidhje :
Femijet kane keto shance  1/4 KK    1/2 Kb  1/4 bb
ku:
KK  dhe Kb rezultojne ne femije me sy kaf, dhe bb me sy blu.
Ne rastin e femijes ne fjale ai do te jete Homozigote recesiv me genotip bb per te dy genet= sy bojeqielli.

----------

